# Remove Floppy Drive



## Tech&ME (Nov 12, 2005)

Guys, you all know that Floppy Drive icon is visible in Windows XP in the My Computer folder.

I donot have any Floppy Drive in my computer physically and would like to remove the Floppy Drive Icon from the My computer folder.

Please help me.


----------



## harsh bajpai (Nov 12, 2005)

me too ..


----------



## dIgItaL_BrAt (Nov 12, 2005)

u can use TweakUI to select which drives are visible in Windows Explorer.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Nov 12, 2005)

open regedit and nevigate to:

*HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\Explorer*

Create a new DWORD value, *NoViewOnDrive* and set its value *3*.


----------



## Tech&ME (Nov 12, 2005)

Vishal Gupta said:
			
		

> open regedit and nevigate to:
> 
> *HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\Explorer*
> 
> Create a new DWORD value, *NoViewOnDrive* and set its value *3*.



How to enable it ? Does deleting this key enable it back.

And also does the value *3* stand for Floppy Drive only or can it represent my other Removeable Drives , like the CD-Rom, DVD-RW


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Nov 12, 2005)

Yes! If u delete the key, it'll enable it again.

It works as following:


```
3 -> To hide A: and B: drives
4 -> To hide C: drive
7 -> To hide A:, B: and C: drives
8 -> To hide D: drive
f -> To hide A:, B:, C: and D: drives
3ffffff -> To hide all drives
0 -> To show all drives (same as deleting the key)
```


----------



## digitizen (Nov 12, 2005)

*Bios*

The best option to do this is disable 3 1/2 inch floppy drive option in your BIOS .


----------



## Tech&ME (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: Bios*



			
				digitizen said:
			
		

> The best option to do this is disable 3 1/2 inch floppy drive option in your BIOS .



No this does not work. I had disabled it in the BIOS but it still showed up in the My Document folders .

I have used TweakUI for XP to disable it. But @Vishal Gupta answer will also work because tweakUI did the same thing.


----------



## choudang (Nov 13, 2005)

vishal, i have two HDD... C/D/E/F/G---1   and H/I -- 2nd. in my computer, the H drive takes the cd-drive icon. how do i change it to normal HDD drive.

and i want to hide my H drive. i can do it from tweak UI, but it is accessed by everyone. i like to do it from reg. how to


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Nov 13, 2005)

There r actually 2 keys:

*NoViewOnDrive
NoDrives*

1st one *NoViewOnDrive* protects drives, so that no1 can access them.
2nd one *NoDrives* only hides them and we can access them by RUN dialog box, address bar, etc.



> These two keys use a 32-bit bitmask to define local and network drive access for each logical drive in the computer. The lower 26 bits of the 32-bit word correspond to drive letters A through Z. Drives are visible when set to 0 and hidden when set to 1.
> 
> If your not happy working in Hex, add these decimal numbers to hide the drive(s):
> 
> ...


----------



## choudang (Nov 14, 2005)

i have applied this tweak already.. strange that it hides the total HDD [second HDD] not a particular drive


----------



## drvarunmehta (Nov 14, 2005)

No need to mess with the registry. There is a much easier way.

Click Start > Run
Type compmgmt.msc
Choose Disk Management in the left column.
Right click on the drive of your choice and choose 'Change drive Letter and Paths'.
Choose the drive letter you want.

If you want your HDD to become H drive (which your CD drive currently is), you have to first assign the CD drive another letter. Make the CD drive Z drive or something temporarily. Then make your second HDD as H drive. Then change your CD drive to whatever you want.


----------



## mangemayur (Nov 15, 2005)

guys search google before post so simple things


----------

